# TFO Mangrove Series 8 wt



## MarkA70

I am an Orvis guy, for the most part. Have heard wonderful things about the TFO's. Anyone got one of these Mangroves to report on? Is it a slower rod, which would be fine? Thanks!


----------



## Worm Drowner

I have one in an 8 wt and so far I like it. It definitely not the rocket launcher my 8 wt Xi3 is, but it seems to have the guts to get the job done. IMHO, it seems similar in feel to the BVK, but maybe a hint faster. I've only had it out twice, once with line that I wasn't happy with. This weekend, I'll be giving it more use at POC. If I have any further observations, I'll post it here.

Catch up to me in POC this weekend and I'll let you try mine out!


----------



## Animal Chris

I really like mine but, if I'm going for distance, I'll still be using my TiCrX. In my limited use with my "Flipstick", I really like the way it rolls a bulky fly with a stiff leader. I think it'll be great for driving a fly under a low hanging mangrove. I'm also looking forward to trying it out next trip up to the lake.


----------



## Pete A.

We have the 6 thru 8wt Mangroves. IMHO TFO hit a homer on this one.

Also I feel this whole "fast" thing is way way way overplayed and many fly rods ought to now have spinning guides on them and chunking plastic in lieu of fly fishing. But "fast" does sound so good in marketing terms, I mean who doesn't want "fast"? 

I think the Mangroce is the right level of tip speed and control. I had Axioms, BVK, and the TiCrX and all are sold away. All real fast but none give me the control I like across the full range of casting distances. The Mangrove does well here. 

Don't believe the Mangrove isn't fast, maybe not as fast as the Xi3 or ProAxis but also 1/3 the price of these, However unlike MANY under $300 "fast" rods it doesn't give up control on either the long or short end of the casting spectrum.

Good luck,


----------



## Cable

I have a TFO Mangrove 8 wt. Best rod I've owned. Been trying to get some nice largemouths with it. Taking it to the coast in August. Can't wait!


----------



## texasflycaster

I have the Mangrove 8, and it's soft and accurate and not long. Some guys say "slow," but I say what really is "slow" in this era of super fast rods. The 8 hits the sweet spot in the entire line of Mangrove rods. It's a keeper. This video - http://texasflycaster.com/Media/PortOconnorTexasJuly2013.mp4 - has some footage of the 8 in action at Port O'Connor (3:50 in). The first rod is a Rise 8, which is a seriously heavy stick.


----------



## texasflycaster

PS - Line is a SA "Chard's Grand Slam" which I think is critical to the rod's success. Just remember it's textured, and either sight cast only, or wear stripping finger protection.


----------



## Worm Drowner

If someone is interested in the SA Chard's Grand Slam in an 8wt, let me know. I have some that has only been used twice. $70 and it's yours. Retails for $85.


----------



## Mattyvac

I have a buddy who just got one and will let me try it out next weekend...

I fingered one at the fly shop and it looked nice, stiff butt section and look to be able to throw great at short distances.

An altenarnative would be the Redington Predator in the short lengths under 9'. You can actually find them for under $150 on ebay.


----------



## AguaMala

Mattyvac said:


> I have a buddy who just got one and will let me try it out next weekend...
> 
> I fingered one at the fly shop and it looked nice, stiff butt section and look to be able to throw great at short distances.
> 
> An altenarnative would be the Redington Predator in the short lengths under 9'. You can actually find them for under $150 on ebay.


Fingered one? Lol.


----------



## Top_Dog

I too fingered one at FTU last week. I'll be purchasing one soon. Just need to figure out which reel....
Lamson Litespeed 3X or 3.5......or save some cash and go with a Konic II


----------



## Billy Baroo

Top_Dog said:


> I too fingered one at FTU last week. I'll be purchasing one soon. Just need to figure out which reel....
> Lamson Litespeed 3X or 3.5......or save some cash and go with a Konic II


Both great reels, you would be paying for the bar stock on one but they both have the same drag and great customer service.


----------



## Billy Baroo

Billy Baroo said:


> Both great reels, you would be paying for the bar stock on one but they both have the same drag and great customer service.


Then again, the ladies wont be waving till you get a Tibor.


----------



## Worm Drowner

Billy Baroo said:


> Then again, the ladies wont be waving till you get a Tibor.


Sadly, I have a Tibor and all the ladies do is laugh and point at me.....


----------



## Top_Dog

8wt mangrove comes in tomorrow and I just stole a litespeed 3.5 for $180 on eBay.....all set for reds. just gotta wait on the cold fronts now


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Worm Drowner said:


> Sadly, I have a Tibor and all the ladies do is laugh and point at me.....


That's because you're a tea-sip buddy.:dance:


----------



## Worm Drowner

Actually Finn, they laugh because of the company I keep...you know, like fishing with ugly-*** Aggies! :walkingsm

BTW: Thinking about hitting the Galveston surf with the 10 wt this Saturday morning. You interested in ruining my image further?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

No can do. But I'm in for Anahuac in a couple weeks.


----------



## rgregg08

I have the 9wt and love it. It pulled some beast reds out the marsh in Louisiana a few weeks ago.


----------

